# What?s better for chest, bench press or dumbbell press?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What’s better for chest, bench press or dumbbell press? Answer:There are advantages to doing both barbell bench press and dumbbell bench press. Barbell benches will allow you to lift more weight. But dumbells allow you to work each side of the chest independently and they incorporate more stabilizer muscles because you have to balance and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

